# Free Forklift



## escrap (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, So today someone that i know said they just didn't need this forklift anymore and said if i pick it up I could have it. It is great running condition, could probably use a paint job but it is nice. But one thing it does not have is a overhead guard. I just want to use it for moving boxes around in the shop and allow the other one to just to load the trucks. I know OSHA is always on everyone's back, but what are the laws in regards to fork trucks without guards. Thanks


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 24, 2010)

Opinions don't matter (and that's what you're most likely to get on this forum). An anonymous call to an OSHA office would result in an answer you could take to the bank.

Congrats on the new toy. Even if you have to build a guard, it's a damned good deal!

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2010)

Good advice as usual from Harold,if you dont want to call im sure they have a web site you can check out the rules on,its got to be better than a load of trouble of OSHA,im not Stateside but i think we have a similar set up here in the UK and can they make your life hell.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you yourself, no employees are only going to lift boxes in and out of trucks, your fine. The biggest danger for you would be roll over. Just make sure to carry loads low while moving from point to point. No sharp turns at high speed. NEVER perform a lift on uneven surface. Levels best, skip the rest.

Scott the ex-forklift jockey.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2010)

If it was me i would put a guard on it even if it was just for picking up skittles ( The kind you eat, candy ). It's a cheap effective way to make sure no matter what.


----------



## qst42know (Mar 24, 2010)

Bad things can happen real fast. 

I wouldn't be surprised to find where you got it didn't need it because of the missing cage.

Do the cage.


----------

